# US surrogacy case redefines UK legal approach to payments



## LouGhevaert (May 18, 2009)

Hi

The English High Court has just published a US (Californian) surrogacy case in which I acted for the intended parents. The case clarifies the Court's approach to commercial surrogacy payments in light of the UK legal restrictions and makes clear that it will now carefully consider all payments and not just those paid to a surrogate. For the first time, it categorised payments into four separate elements. Payments to a foreign surrogacy agency as well as those to a surrogate will now require court authorization. The Court will therefore require full information and documentation about all payments made.

The Court also emphasized the importance that intended parents deal with their surrogacy arrangments in good faith and comply with all of the legal requirements as far as possible. You can find more information about the case here - http://www.porterdodsonfertility.com/2013/08/redefined-uk-legal-approach-to-international-surrogacy/

Best wishes

Louisa


----------



## LouGhevaert (May 18, 2009)

Hi

We've added further commentary on the case entitled "Lessons to be learned from recent international surrogacy case" here - http://www.porterdodsonfertility.com/2013/08/lessons-to-be-learned-from-recent-international-surrogacy-case/

Best wishes

Louisa


----------

